# Just in case . . . .



## Kevin (Aug 14, 2014)

This is an incubated thread-starter feature that we admin can use in case we have to split a thread when a member complains about a derail to respect the integrity of their thread. Some of us like off-topic stuff and some don't. Either way, we here at WB aim to please.

So _just in case_ anyone wants to continue this thread here it is, surgically removed fro the OPs thread which has been restored to full health, sans any cancerous joviality.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson (Aug 14, 2014)

Just make sure the inside is smaller than the outside

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Schroedc (Aug 14, 2014)

barry richardson said:


> Just make sure the inside is smaller than the outside




yeah, you goof that one up and you get a bowl

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 14, 2014)

Schroedc said:


> yeah, you goof that one up and you get a bowl



... and if you goof it up again, you get a saucer (DAMHIKT)

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ChrisN (Aug 14, 2014)

Schroedc said:


> yeah, you goof that one up and you get a bowl


Don't forget the matching funnel!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## SENC (Aug 14, 2014)

ironman123 said:


> The golden ratio is phi (1:618), not rule of 1/3's as stated above. Maybe that is a shortened version used by some.


Check out the big brain on Ray!!! I agree that the golden ratio is different from the rule of 1/3s (how often do we get to correct the inestimably immense intellect of Keller!??). Though I don't know this to be true, it may very well be that the rule of thirds was spawned as an easy way to approximately apply the golden ratio... many use consecutive fibonacci numbers to approximate the golden ratio, and since 2 and 3 are two such numbers the rule of thirds would be a natural offshoot. 1.5 is pretty close to 1.6.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Aug 14, 2014)

Ummm... I think @SENC is trying to be like Mike Rowe and use big words... 

That said, I like the ones that remind you of a curvy woman (no sexist intent, ladies).

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevin (Aug 15, 2014)

SENC said:


> 1.5 is pretty close to 1.6.



Not if it's referencing miles, and you happen to be a fire ant . . . . .

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Aug 15, 2014)

And just think if you're talking about light years. 1.6 LY minus 1.5 LY is 587,862,554,125 miles. Poor fire ants. It would take them hundreds of billions of generations at a dead run just to cover the difference between 1.6 and 1.5 . . . .

So as you can see Henry, 1.6 and 1.5 are as far apart as some stars. So Greg don't pay attention to those who throw numbers around so recklessly. . . . .

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Aug 15, 2014)

Kevin said:


> And just think if you're talking about light years. 1.6 LY minus 1.5 LY is 587,862,554,125 miles. Poor fire ants. It would take them hundreds of billions of generations at a dead run just to cover the difference between 1.6 and 1.5 . . . .
> 
> So as you can see Henry, 1.6 and 1.5 are as far apart as some stars. So Greg don't pay attention to those who throw numbers around so recklessly. . . . .


LOL if i keep getting advice from these guys i may end up on the other side of the galaxy!! That will require a really big lathe.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc (Aug 15, 2014)

ironman123 said:


> The golden ratio is phi (1:618), not rule of 1/3's as stated above. Maybe that is a shortened version used by some.




I like my Phi warmed up with ice cream.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Kevin (Aug 15, 2014)

Schroedc said:


> I like my Phi warmed up with ice cream.



The ice cream we have in Texas will not warm up your phi. We use ovens to do that . . . . . .

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Schroedc (Aug 15, 2014)

Kevin said:


> The ice cream we have in Texas will not warm up your phi. We use ovens to do that . . . . . .




Our ice cream will not do that either. Of course If I'd used an Oxford Comma correctly the ambiguity would not have been evident.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## TimR (Aug 15, 2014)

Colin, that's pretty funny, I never heard the term "Oxford comma"...had to look it up. Reminded me of high school english. Our teacher emphasized the correct use of the comma, and I used to recall there were something like 32 of them.  I like the little fellas, they help keep things straight. When in doubt, I say, "bring on the comma".

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 15, 2014)

I believe that isn't an Oxford comma, Colin -- just a regular comma, the type that separates one of Santa's assistants (a subordinate clause) from the main sentence.

Besides, in Oxford they're more likely to have their phi with custard than with ice cream.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## SENC (Aug 15, 2014)

Outstanding! This thread has lots of potential. Just barely over two pages and we've already had mathematical ratio corrections, a reason to discuss Fibonacci numbers, and high end grammatical corrections. This might be the highest brow, most intellectual thread ever on WB (unless I missed something from the early years). I can't wait to see what's next!!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ironman123 (Aug 15, 2014)

huh??,,,,oh yeah...,,, uhh,,well,,,I had a brain freeze. Now I am back to being me.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Aug 15, 2014)

SENC said:


> Outstanding! .... This might be the highest brow, most intellectual thread ever on WB ..... I can't wait to see what's next!!!



I believe you meant to say _"... the highest highbrow, most intellectual ..."_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD (Aug 15, 2014)

My aunt was in a comma for a while before she died... Not sure what kind if comma it was, but I doubt it was an Oxford... They were pretty simple people. That was all about 1.5 or 1.618 years ago.


She used to make great phi though. We used to cut them by the rule of thirds before eating them.

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Aug 15, 2014)

DKMD said:


> My aunt was in a comma for a while before she died... Not sure what kind if comma it was, but I doubt it was an Oxford... They were pretty simple people. That was all about 1.5 or 1.618 years ago.
> 
> 
> She used to make great phi though. We used to cut them by the rule of thirds before eating them.


Lol!


----------



## Kevin (Aug 15, 2014)

DKMD said:


> My aunt was in a comma for a while before she died... Not sure what kind if comma it was, but I doubt it was an Oxford... They were pretty simple people. That was all about 1.5 or 1.618 years ago.
> 
> 
> She used to make great phi though. We used to cut them by the rule of thirds before eating them.





I was hoping you'd join the fray! I always learn something. Well at least 1.6% of the time.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 15, 2014)

DKMD said:


> She used to make great phi though. We used to cut them by the rule of thirds before eating them.



Was it an Oxford rule?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Aug 15, 2014)

duncsuss said:


> Was it an Oxford rule?



Might have been an OxFord mule . . . .

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 15, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Might have been an OxFord mule . . . .
> 
> View attachment 57575



That's bull.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Aug 15, 2014)

duncsuss said:


> That's bull.



How now brown cow?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Aug 15, 2014)

You guys are so entertaining but can we take an intermission? I am out of pop corn and soda.


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 16, 2014)

Wel, there is plenty of, um, phi. You can have your phi, and eat it too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ironman123 (Aug 16, 2014)

Well, if you run out of phi, maybe we could find some pi.


----------



## Schroedc (Aug 16, 2014)

That there leave us with a Pi in the face....... 

In all seriousness, looks like we did a pretty professional job derailing that thread!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Sprung (Aug 16, 2014)

Schroedc said:


> looks like we did a pretty professional job derailing that thread!



There's no such thing as derailing a thread here - it's all simply following WB stream of consciousness!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## davduckman2010 (Aug 16, 2014)

my heads gonna explode from all this ---- hah there now look up gonna


----------

